# Summer BOB Vs.Winter BOB



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodies for the newbies part 76239:

We all have set items in our BOBs and GHBs, I'm not going to get into the gadgets and weapons and knives/multitools. this little how to is to seasonally tailor your BOB/GHB for MAXIMUM effectiveness!This is just a few tweaks to make "getting there" easier and more likely.

*Spring/Summer:* 
Since it's not going to freeze, I advise a case of cheap bottled water.
REHYDRATE OFTEN!and while we're sipping get some re-hydration pouches or Gatorade/sports drink powder.

Comfortable, well broken in shoes or hiking boots.

Seasonal clothes.ditch that business suit and get into shorts and a tank top!

Carbohydrates!most candy will melt but snack cakes will not.if it's frosted it'll get icky.chips are great and light and supply salt and while we're on that subject:

Salt pills.get some!you'll need them in the winter kit too!

Protein:I suggest Jerky and dehydrated soups.don't forget your STAINLESS STEEL Nagaline bottles and canteen cup!

Fire tabs.you'll need to cook without signaling where you are I'll bet.

Bandana and shady hat.soaking a bandana and putting it around your neck can lower your body temperature several degrees, slap a nice mesh cowboy hat on and it drops a couple more!

Extra socks and blister packs.if you can't move, you're dead! remember to take a break as you can.

*Fall/Winter.*

Whole new ball game!Stuff that's fine in warmer months will likely freeze now.so to remedy this carry several canteens to be filled as you can.the 1 Quart bladders the army uses are perfect and weigh little until filled.

Your food needs are similar but up the Protein count. not so much on the carbs until you're really cold!remember to stuff your face on the run when you can!

Clothing:
Winter boots, clothing, socks, a warm hat,space blankets, anything to hold in heat!

Double up on the fire tabs, instant soup and coffee.

Cardboard beer flat.inserted between a t shirt and your jacket it reflects 80% of your body heat in a wind![Old Biker trick.it's called the Neely Tuxedo.]

Well, that's all I can think of, I'm sure others will have tweeks I missed.

Stay alive!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

My backcountry hydration kit includes potato chips, bananas and water. Sodium, potassium, water, carbs, easy on the stomach. SHTF bananas probably not available, so any fruit will do, dried or fresh. But bananas are best.

Also, many wildland firefighters like Payday candy bars. Practically indestructable.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice! have you ever made Banana tea?it doesn't keep long but it'd be a great rehydrater.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

dirtgrrl said:


> My backcountry hydration kit includes potato chips, bananas and water. Sodium, potassium, water, carbs, easy on the stomach. SHTF bananas probably not available, so any fruit will do, dried or fresh. But bananas are best.
> 
> Also, many wildland firefighters like Payday candy bars. Practically indestructable.


I've been told by bicyclists that Peanut M&M's are really a good source of protein & energy.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Magus said:


> Nice! have you ever made Banana tea?it doesn't keep long but it'd be a great rehydrater.


Never heard of it. How does one make banana tea?


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I've been told by bicyclists that Peanut M&M's are really a good source of protein & energy.


They are good, but you have to watch the chocolate. If it's hot and your bag is squished ... what a mess. I love chocolate, but I don't take it into the field.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dirtgrrl said:


> Never heard of it. How does one make banana tea?


Simple as regular tea.
one cup of banana mush, some natural sugar and a drop of vanilla in a quart of boiling water for ten minutes, strain off the banana pulp for the dehydrator and chill the rest for later.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Magus!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No problem! 

Adding a bit of melon pulp or strawberries kicks the flavor and makes an interesting "chewy" when you dehydrate the pulp.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

The contents of my BOB preaty much stays the same all year. In the summer I do take my insulated clothing out and I take the extra wool blanket out. I do however leave them in my viechel. But I use my BOB for camping also. So its always in my viechel.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Making sure to have synthetics and wools is important. Winter time, you want that sweat gone or you'll freeze. In winter weather, cotton kills. Hypothermia is the number one killer of outdoorsmen. Summer, cotton is ok, it'll help keep you cool after it's saturated.
Whatever the season, keep those feet dry!
Space blankets are under 3 oz. and are cheap. Always keep one in your pack.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Making sure to have synthetics and wools is important. Winter time, you want that sweat gone or you'll freeze. In winter weather, cotton kills. Hypothermia is the number one killer of outdoorsmen. Summer, cotton is ok, it'll help keep you cool after it's saturated.
> Whatever the season, keep those feet dry!
> Space blankets are under 3 oz. and are cheap. Always keep one in your pack.


True on all points. Also wool offers some insulation from the cold even when wet. To my knoledge no man made materials do. If I'm wrong someone please let me know. I keep wool blankets in the viechel year round.


----------

